# New to motorhoming



## The McCullochs (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi everybody,

Having just been made redundant at the grand old age of 64, have decided to have my gap year a bit late in life. My wife and I are going to be travelling through France , Spain and Portugal and would welcome any hints / recommendations any members may have. Looking at fitting a solar panel to the Fiat Ducatti but find the whole thing a bit confusing. Anybody have any recommendations? Also, want to keep in touch by email wherever possible so taking my laptop. Any thoughts on dongles etc would be very welcome. 

Look forward to posting details of our travels in a couple of months.


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Mar 31, 2012)

:welcome: to the site,every thing you need to know is already on the site ,search and read the threads then ask your questions,you'll get all the help you need


----------



## novice1968 (Mar 31, 2012)

welcome to the forum
I had lots of advised from other experienced MHers from here.
Free free to ask any questions.
Happy MHming.

ps if you are moving quite often and using hook up may be you do not need to install solar stright the way.


----------



## The McCullochs (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. Will research the site. Hopefully won't be using many sites for hooking up and don't want to disturb any neighbours by using a noisy generator. We will be taking our two dogs with us (border collies) who need loads of exercise, so should keep us fit!


----------



## UFO (Mar 31, 2012)

We are in Spain at the moment and were in Portugal before.  Our campervan only has 1 leisure battery and we have no solar panel.  When it was getting darker earlier we found we were running out of power if we stopped in one place for two nights.  That's without a tv, just lights and occasional laptop use.  Getting some decent LED lights would help.  We only widlcamp or use aires so no electric hookup.

For internet we nornally manage to find a MCDonalds every 4 days or so - that's where we are now in Avila.

Some sites I have found useful for finding places to stop - 
Área de servicio para autocaravanas en España
reas de servicios y pernocta y Parkings para autocaravanas en Espaa 
Portal CampingCar Portugal - O Portal Portugus de Autocaravanismo 

Another consideration is gas as the bottles/connections are different in Europe.  We are only over here for about 5 weeks in total so brought 2 full bottles with us, which is sufficient.

Happy travels - David


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2012)

Welcome.
Have a read here
http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/france/6948-few-french-aires.html
and
http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/portugal/16126-portugal-o-n-parking.html
and
http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/spain/16124-spanish-o-n-parking.html


----------



## The McCullochs (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the sites. Will review

Cheers

Bob


----------



## ivecotrucker (Mar 31, 2012)

Unless you plan on staying in one place for more than a few days, off hook-up, why bother with a solar panel ?. If moving on regularly your alternator should keep your battery sufficiently topped up. What capacity is your leisure battery ?. If you have a 'three way fridge' (i.e. mains, gas or 12v) and switch to gas when parked up a battery of 80 - 100 AHr should be sufficient for at least 2 - 3 days wild camping if you are careful (no or minimal TV or CD use time, lowish lights etc.).

France & Spain: we usually park up on the edge of small villages well away from the main road network. A quick few words in a local shop or bar can be useful at identifying any potential problems.
France only: in or near smaller towns follow the little black & white 'camper' road signs for a (usually) free night, often with water & maybe a toilet emptying point (CDP). We NEVER use the roadside "Aires" on main roads & motorways - usually unsavoury/unsafe at night.
Portugal: no experience, never motorhomed there.

There is a campsite organisation with site book & computer file called ACSI, through Vicarious Books if I remember.


----------



## The McCullochs (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Many thanks for this. Very useful ifo. Will take on board.

Regards

Bob


----------



## scampa (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi and Welcome!!    :wave:


----------



## ghostrider (Apr 3, 2012)

The McCullochs said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Having just been made redundant at the grand old age of 64, have decided to have my gap year a bit late in life. My wife and I are going to be travelling through France , Spain and Portugal and would welcome any hints / recommendations any members may have. Looking at fitting a solar panel to the Fiat Ducatti but find the whole thing a bit confusing. Anybody have any recommendations? Also, want to keep in touch by email wherever possible so taking my laptop. Any thoughts on dongles etc would be very welcome.
> 
> Look forward to posting details of our travels in a couple of months.



Recommend All the Aires Spain & Portugal from Vicarious Books, it helps to get you on your way, have fun.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi Bob - you are never to old to be on the road - welcome to the site, hope you enjoy.


----------



## shortcircuit (Apr 3, 2012)

Unfortunately your alternator will not keep your leisure battery charged up. The alternator shuts down once it has charged the starter battery leaving the leisure batteries with a trickle charge that takes hours of driving to bring the leisure battery up to about 80% charge.  I cannot give much advice on solar panels other than to say I have just fitted a 90w unit and even today suggested it was charging the batteries so it looks hopeful but will wait and see.  I have also fitted a B2B charger which charges the leisure battery far more efficiently when on the move.

With respect to internet we have made use of MacDonalds as has been suggested with no problems.  You can add Skype to your laptop, provide you have a mike and speaker and make calls for buttons.  Dongles and mobile phones can I understand work out very expensive

Whatever enjoy


----------



## Firefox (Apr 4, 2012)

Welcome! Personally I would fit a second battery before I'd fit a solar panel. It will be cheaper and extend your stay time to four days or so. You will also be able to use more lights and TV.


----------



## clarkpeacock (Apr 4, 2012)

The McCullochs said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Having just been made redundant at the grand old age of 64, have decided to have my gap year a bit late in life. My wife and I are going to be travelling through France , Spain and Portugal and would welcome any hints / recommendations any members may have. Looking at fitting a solar panel to the Fiat Ducatti but find the whole thing a bit confusing. Anybody have any recommendations? Also, want to keep in touch by email wherever possible so taking my laptop. Any thoughts on dongles etc would be very welcome.
> 
> Look forward to posting details of our travels in a couple of months.



Whan you're in Spain, it might be worth contact a Dutch man called Bert who installs solar panels and operates from a huge wagon and drag rig he converted himself into a motorhome and workshop.  He fitted my panel about 8 years ago and I heard he was still at it last year with a spanish phone number 649051420.

Tends to move about the south of Spain quite a bit so might be worth asking around.

At least by then, you should know if you actually need one......


----------

